# confused



## BrendaP

I learned mπερδεμένος for confused...in the sense of not understanding something clearly. But, now I've come across σαστισμένος and αμήχανος. Which is the best to use when I want to convey confusion due to lack of understanding?


----------



## ireney

Hi there!
"Μπερδεμένος" is the person who gets confused by the explanation. You know, these kind of explanations where about 5 people or more are involved and the person recounting the events thinks "he" and "she" work as well as the actual names? 
It can also be used for when two or more alternative solutions or possible actions are available, all with their own merits and choosing one lets you completely baffled.
Example:
"Είμαι πολύ μπερδεμένος! Η Σοφία άφησε τον Γιώργο για τον Κώστα ή ο Γιώργος νόμιζε ότι θα το αφήσει και γι' αυτό την άφησε για την Μαρία;"

"Σαστισμένος"  is he who doesn't know what to do due to an unexpected event; something unexpected happens and he is startled and unable to think what's the next best move.
Examples:
"Οι χούλιγκαν άρχισαν να σπάνε τα πάντα κι ο Αντώνης έμεινε να κοιτάει σαστισμένος την καταστροφή".
"Ο Μάνος ήταν τόσο σαστισμένος από την ξαφνική νίκη του στο τένις που δεν ήξερε τι να πει".

"Αμήχανος" is he who cannot act out of embarassment.
Example:
"Ενώ μαλώνανε η Κάτια άρχισε να κλαίει και ο Γιάννης έμεινε να την κοιτάει αμήχανος".


----------



## BrendaP

Thanks so much Ireney for such a good and detailed explanation (as always).  I'm not clear, though, on which one...if any...would work for someone who has confusion due to brain damage.  I'm not looking for an actual medical term, per se...just a simple way to tell the people in the village that he's often confused.  I'm still leaning toward  μπερδεμένος.  What do you think?


----------



## cougr

Hi Brenda, in this case you could use the word _σύγχυση,_ as in: 

_παθαίνει σύγχυση_ or _βρίσκεται σε __σύγχυση.
_


----------



## BrendaP

Thanks, Cougr. So, do you mean μπερδεμένος is absolutely wrong? That's too bad because it's the first word I learned for confused, and the one I'm most comfortable with.  My dictionary tells me η σύγχυση (as well as το μπέρδεμα) is a noun that means confusion, rather than the adjective meaning confused that I was hoping for.


----------



## cougr

Hi again Brenda, it's definitely not wrong, both expressions are used synonymously in this context, it's just that _σύγχυση _literally translates as confusion whilst _μπερδεμένος _means jumbled or mixed up.


----------



## BrendaP

Thanks again cougr. I just needed confirmation that I was on the right track. Your help is appreciated.  Would it be wrong to say έχει σύγχυση..."he has confusion"... rather than using the verbs παθαίνει or βρίσκεται.  I would be speaking to family members or friends in the village and don't want to sound "stuffy".


----------



## cougr

I can't see anything wrong with saying _έχει σύγχυση, _it's precisely how you would translate "he has confusion". However, I think that as a stand alone phrase, _παθαίνει σύγχυση _works better. There's nothing "stuffy" about it.


----------



## BrendaP

OK cougr...got it!!  Thanks so much.


----------

